# 2010 Trek 1.1 WSD



## Eruption (May 8, 2008)

Thinking about getting this bike for the Wife. Anyone with any experiance with this entry level bike? Thanks


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I haven't ridden that particular model but I do like the feel and handling of the Trek WSDs.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I had a 1.5 WSD which I loved. The components are fine for a newby.


----------

